# mollie with huge eye



## barty boy (Aug 25, 2009)

hi ppl i need some advice 
i jus looked in my tank an my marble mollie has a really swollen eye 
does any 1 know what it is and can it be cured 
cheers ppl


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

it could be popeye.. i cant tell for sure without pics but a swollen eye is usually popeye.. here's a link
http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec07/fish-popeye.htm
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html


----------

